# autocad copy clip probem



## TTM (Jun 26, 2006)

i have suddenly been unable to copy clip btn autoad files. some files work and some don't. i dont know why. can anyone help me?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

TTM said:


> i have suddenly been unable to copy clip btn autoad files. some files work and some don't. i dont know why. can anyone help me?


btn=between? would the entities be on a locked layer? what does the command line say when you try copy? what are the entities that are being copied, although i don't know that there are restrictions on objects - with the exception on xrefs


----------

